

IFTTT THIS: what missing channels do you want on IFTTT? - busterc

I just suggested AnyDo via https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ifttt.com&#x2F;help&#x2F;channel_suggestion<p>I&#x27;m interested to see what&#x27;s on everybody else&#x27;s wish list, but I don&#x27;t have enough karma to create a poll: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;newpoll
======
xtraclass
evernote, google calendar, remember the milk, diigo - and not only more
channels, but also more actions for every channel.

~~~
busterc
Actually all but remember the milk is currently available as a channel.

However, I agree that additional actions would be nice. My favorite would be
extracting links from emails, so that I could send them to pocket (from
reading list newsletters).

